# Zu alt für Internet?



## Heiko (5 September 2006)

http://www.pcwelt.de/news/online/56452/index.html

Das fehlte noch...


----------



## Avor (5 September 2006)

*AW: Zu alt für Internet?*

Bei den wenigen Internetgeschäften denen ich vertraue und dort auf Rechnung kaufen kann  konnte ich stets mein Alter ehrlich angeben
und hatte nie Probleme. Im Gegenteil, bei jedem Geburtstag überschlagen die sich mit Geschenk-Gutscheinen. Die kriege ich im Ladengeschäft nie und muss für die gleiche Ware meistens mehr bezahlen.   

Wohlgemerkt, die Betonung liegt auf "Kaufen". Alles andere ist mir suspekt, da habe ich wohl noch  Vorurteile. Oder ist es Lebenserfahrung die in 
Britannien nicht geschätzt wird?


Gruß Avor


----------



## Greenhorn (5 September 2006)

*AW: Zu alt für Internet?*



			
				Avor schrieb:
			
		

> Oder ist es Lebenserfahrung die in Britannien nicht geschätzt wird?


Versuch mal hier in D-land und in den UK mit 40 einen anständigen Job zu bekommen. Dann wirst du schnell merken, wo mehr Lebenserfahrung geschätzt wird ...


----------



## Avor (5 September 2006)

*AW: Zu alt für Internet?*

Hallo Greenhorn,

es geht ja in diesem Thread um einen aktuellen Fall in GB und nicht um Jobsuche. Bitte Äpfel nicht mit Birnen vergleichen.


Gruß Avor


----------



## drboe (5 September 2006)

*AW: Zu alt für Internet?*

Da setzen wir dagegen: http://www.ard.de/intern/presseserv...id=8058/nid=8058/did=455418/553u0t/index.html



> 38,6 Millionen bundesdeutsche Erwachsene sind inzwischen online. Und: Die höchsten Zuwachsraten weisen die über 50-Jährigen auf, so die ARD/ZDF-Online-Studie 2006.


Ich kenne einige 70-80 Jährige, die das Internet benutzen.

M. Boettcher


----------



## stieglitz (5 September 2006)

*AW: Zu alt für Internet?*

Vor vierzig Jahren hat meine Generation getönt " trau keinem über 30".

Warum sollen ausgerechnet die heutigen Jungen weiser sein, als wir damals.
Aus der Geschichte lernen? :-?


----------



## Captain Picard (5 September 2006)

*AW: Zu alt für Internet?*

Googletreffer Nummer 1 für captain  picard & alter 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/forumdisplay.php?f=22
bin zwar noch keine 70 aber so furchtbar weit ist das nicht mehr bis dahin...

Wenn ich die Postings im "Allgemeines" lese, weiß ich nicht, worauf man dort  stolz sein könnte.  
So naiv zu sein und auf solchen Mist reinzufallen? Dialer war was anderes, das konnte jeden treffen,


----------



## stieglitz (5 September 2006)

*AW: Zu alt für Internet?*



			
				Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> bin zwar noch keine 70 aber so furchtbar weit ist das nicht mehr bis dahin...


Die Poster in dem Alter, sind hier gar nicht so unterrepräsentiert ...

Im übrigen jobt mein Sohn seit langem, während seines Studiums, in einem Internetcafe,
ich kann mitthalten


----------



## Greenhorn (5 September 2006)

*AW: Zu alt für Internet?*



			
				Avor schrieb:
			
		

> es geht ja in diesem Thread um einen aktuellen Fall in GB und nicht um Jobsuche.


Es ging mir auch nur um die unterschiedliche Bewertung von "Lebenserfahrung". Sorry, wenn das falsch angekommen ist.


----------



## Heiko (5 September 2006)

*AW: Zu alt für Internet?*



			
				stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> Die Poster in dem Alter, sind hier gar nicht so unterrepräsentiert ...


Es ist in der Tat auffällig, dass ich sehr viele Zuschriften von älteren Menschen bekomme.


----------



## Adele (6 September 2006)

*AW: Zu alt für Internet?*

ab wann ist man denn älter? Als Frau bin ich ja mit 50 schon jenseits von gut und böse, und auf dem Arbeitsmarkt.......
An einen Rechner habe ich mich erst vor knapp sechs Jahren getraut, und das nur aus beruflicher Notwendigkeit auf Drängen meines Partners, dafür aber mit viel Heulen und Zähnklappern, weil ich fürchtete, mit einem falschen Tastendruck irgend ein Programm zu killen. Jetzt geht es wohl einigermaßen....


----------



## Avor (6 September 2006)

*AW: Zu alt für Internet?*

Hallo Adele,

schon zigtausendmal gehört aber es stimmt: Man ist immer nur so alt wie man sich fühlt.  Es gibt Vierzigjährige Greise, die vor Langeweile mit ihrem Leben nichts anzufangen wissen und es gibt Neunzigjährige denen die Zeit z knapp wird  all das noch zu tun was sie sich noch vorgenommenm haben. 

Ist man ein berufsmäßiger Nörgler oder geht man mit gesundem Optimismus durchs Leben. Ist man ein Einzelgänger oder nimmt man am gesellschaftlichen Leben teil um auf seine Art zu versuchen Mißstände aufzudecken und zu bekämpfen. Steckt man den Kopf in den Sand oder zeigt man Zivilcourage, wo sie  angebracht ist. Gelegentlich mal ein offenes Wort  kann sehr befreiend sein und beugt Magengeschwüren vor.

Wer gesund ist und es bleiben will, der muss was tun und sich bewegen.
Du musst Dich nicht alt fühlen, denn  Du  hast einen schönen Lebensabschnitt noch vor Dir. Du kannst auf da Geleistete stolz zurückblicken und neue Pläne schmieden. Du hast noch viel Zeit die Dinge zu tun, die Dir am Herzen liegen. Das erhält jung und lässt das wirkliche Alter vergessen. 


Gruß Avor


----------



## Adele (6 September 2006)

*AW: Zu alt für Internet?*

Lieber Avor

Herzlichen Dank für Deine tröstenden Worte! Meine Hochachtung dafür wird Dich auf ewig verfolgen..

Adele


----------



## Avor (6 September 2006)

*AW: Zu alt für Internet?*

Hochgeachtete Adele,

mir fehlen die Worte: Ewige Hochachtung wird mich verfolgen?!  Wofür? Nein bitte nicht! 

Mußte doch selbst  erst mal auf den Trichter kommen während der Wilden Jahre. Kappeln wir lieber ohne Hochachtung weiter im anderen Thread , daß mal wieder die Fetzen fliegen. 

In diesem Sinne!

Hochachtungsvoll!
 Avor


----------



## Captain Picard (6 September 2006)

*AW: Zu alt für Internet?*

http://www.4websites.de/news/artikel/3065


> Mittwoch, 11.01.2006
> Immer ältere Menschen im Internet
> 
> Mittlerweile ist bereits über die Hälfte der deutschen Bevölkerung im Internet zu finden, durch diese Entwicklung und zahlreiche Bürger- und Einsteiger Initiativen steigt auch die Anzahl der älteren Menschen im Internet spürbar an, so das diese Gruppe derzeit starken Wachstum zeigt.


http://www.golem.de/0504/37542.html


> Ältere Menschen drängen ins Internet
> Internetnutzung der Älteren wächst überdurchschnittlich
> 
> Die Internetnutzung in der deutschen Bevölkerung nimmt weiter zu, sei es für berufliche oder private Zwecke. Das gilt nicht nur für junge Menschen, sondern - wenngleich auf erheblich niedrigerem Niveau - auch für die ältere Bevölkerung, so das Statistische Bundesamt.


----------

